# Look or Shimano pedals



## s54chris (Oct 22, 2010)

Having a difficult time deciding between dura 7810 and keo 2 max carbon pedals - is one better (more reliable, easier to maintain) than the other. Weight difference to me is negligible 

Thanks


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

in my experience and opinion, it makes not one iota of difference. Buy the ones that seem to have the best price and/or the ones you like the looks of best.

One factor that is probably the only one that I'd consider is the walkability of the cleats. I think Shimano are a little more walkable. I happened to go with Time pedals a couple of years ago because of that factor (compared to Look) and a better price / weight factor (compared to Shimano). 

But all the differences are very marginal. They're all good pedals.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

I would go for the Dura Ace, prefer the bearings for their longevity.

And you might as well go for the new 7900 carbon bodied pedals.

They are actually less expensive than the previous metal body version.


----------



## Roadrider22 (May 24, 2006)

I have quite a few miles in both the Keo carbons and the newer Dura Ace. Both pedals perform very well. Most of my daily rides involve a few intersections with lights and I found the DA somewhat easier to clip back into.


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

SHIMANO SHIMANO those "pads" on the cleat corners are great!!!


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

deleted-duplicate post


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

After using Look pedals since they came out with the clipless design, I converted to Shimano. I have Look Keo Classics on one bike and Shimano 105 SPD-SL 5610's on the other. For the price-the Shimano's work better for me. The tension release has a higher tension and the cleats last longer then the Look Keo's (I got 6 months on one set of Shimano cleats). If you want to go up in price, then things might be different. The 5610's set me back $89.00. As far as clipping in, I don't have a problem with either one.

One thing-the Look Keo cleats are slippery. The Keo 'gripper' cleats with rubbers pads will result in the pads wearing out fast and you will have problems engaging.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

I would make that decision based on which has the degree of float I think would be best.

Don't quote me on this but I think shimano has 0 and 6 and look has 4.5 and 9 as options.


----------



## Elfstone (Jun 27, 2006)

I really like my Shimano Ultegra PD-6620 SPD 9/16 Pedals, they come with yellow tips = SM-SH11 (floating) cleats or red tips = SM-SH10 (fixed) cleats. 

They have a wide pedal platform for foot-pedal stability - Lightweight design: Total weight 380g (w/cleats) - Low maintenance sealed cartridge bearing & axle unit - Large binding target for quick engagement - Adjustable cleat tension with indicators. 

You can opt for the 105 which will do the same thing with a tad bit more weight for less money. 

Peace


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I'm on Shimano 105's for the reasons noted above. Also at the time I bought these, maybe 18 months ago, I had just seen a few incidents of Look quality issues. 

BTW, still on the original cleats; they're looking a bit ragged on the walking surfaces but the pedal interfaces are fine.


----------



## Elfstone (Jun 27, 2006)

Creakyknees said:


> I'm on Shimano 105's for the reasons noted above. Also at the time I bought these, maybe 18 months ago, I had just seen a few incidents of Look quality issues.
> 
> BTW, still on the original cleats; they're looking a bit ragged on the walking surfaces but the pedal interfaces are fine.


Yup, the cleats on one pair of my Sidi's have been on them for at least going on two years and like you mentioned, even though their a bit ragged. I have no issues get in and out of the pedals. I have new ones to replace them, but I've been too lazy to miss with them. 

Peace


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

I have the Ultegra pedals which are pretty much the same (operationally) as the DA. The Shimano cleats and stainless wear plate on the pedal body are great. NO cleat wear where it comes in contact with the pedal since the rubber bumpers take all the wear. Also not a single squeak in two years. Looks sounded like I was "stepping on ducks" after a few months. I rode Look (delta cleat) models for years and years prior and will never go back.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

By the way, as I mentioned in my post above, I decided on Time (RXS Edge) pedals because at the time, they were significantly more attractive to me in terms of the three things I considered: cost, weight and walkability. The function of any of these pedals are not meaningfully different, imho, as I mentioned above, except I did discover later that I do prefer the float of Time vs. Shimano, but it's not a deal maker or breaker at all.

Time have a similar walkable cleat design to Shimano cleats (therefore better than Look) are lighter for the cost (if that happens to matter) than both, but especially Shimano which tend to be heavy at any given price point (again, IF that matters, I'm not saying it does). 

By the way, the Time RXS line have fairly heavy cleats since the connection point is brass - so the net weight of the "system" is not that much lighter. (an important point to remember when people laud the lightness of the Speedplay pedals). But the time cleats, as far as I can tell, last "forever" and have no problems with fouling because of dirt, debris, etc.

This brass cleat engagement mechanism is significantly different from both Look and Shimano which are pretty much identical in that regard. It results in a different "feel" for the float which I happen to prefer. 

All and all I'm happy with my Time RXS and wouldn't hesitate to recommend them.


----------



## jasjas (Dec 16, 2009)

Got to defend Look !
Was in a similar situation a while back, stick with look or go Shimano?
went with the new keo2 max carbons, smoother than my old keo carbons, no wear on pedal, due to steel plate and compared to my mates new Ultegras, alot easier to clip in/out - they seem to have a much higher minimum spring tension.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm using Look Keo Blades. Bought them new for $179 on eBay. They have a nice wide platform, a very positive engage and release and a little better and smoother float tha Dura-Ace. They also seem a little easier to get into than DA because there is more of a "lip" up front to clip into. The DA are very well made and so are the Ultegra. You can easily get the Ultegras for $100 on eBay brand new. I haven't ridden Looks in many years although I started with them in 1984 so it's kind of nice to be back.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

I went from time rxs to iclics and I'm really thinking about ditching the iclics for exustar pedals. They're "top of the line" model weighs less than iclic or keo blades (ti versions), (about 176g per pair- verified) cost less, look keo compatible and seem to be pretty reliable.


----------



## andym (Oct 4, 2005)

One other thing to consider. What do your friends ride? I've been a Look user for awhile but I'm considering switching to Shimano. The reason? For the occasional need to swap bikes.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Mdeth1313 said:


> I went from time rxs to iclics and I'm really thinking about ditching the iclics for exustar pedals. They're "top of the line" model weighs less than iclic or keo blades (ti versions), (about 176g per pair- verified) cost less, look keo compatible and seem to be pretty reliable.


I care a lot more about durability than weight myself but those are interesting pedals. Did you see the VeloNews review? No plate for cleat wear like the Looks and Shimanos btw.

http://velonews.competitor.com/2010...eviews-exustar-e-pr200ckti-road-pedals_136199


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

As much as I am a campyhead, DuraAce 7810 and the new 7900 are the sh!t. My new bike will have DA pedals to go with the campy drivetrain. The design is great, the cleats last a long time, and they'll likely outlast the group on the bike. I tried Time Iclic pedals this summer but the cleats are just too fragile for me.


----------



## longhorn31 (Jan 6, 2005)

*7810's*

I've converted to the 7810's from Speedplays and Looks. I looked at them when two shop owners separately told me they were the best pedals. I was most interested in durability and walkability. Like Bigbill, my bikes have Campy drivetrains.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

darwinosx said:


> I'm using Look Keo Blades. Bought them new for $179 on eBay. They have a nice wide platform, a very positive engage and release and a little better and smoother float tha Dura-Ace. They also seem a little easier to get into than DA because there is more of a "lip" up front to clip into. The DA are very well made and so are the Ultegra. You can easily get the Ultegras for $100 on eBay brand new. I haven't ridden Looks in many years although I started with them in 1984 so it's kind of nice to be back.



+1. This mirrors my experience too. I started riding with Looks back when I used to race Juniors back in 1986. I stayed with them and switched to Shimano back when they had the PD7401s- which were Look compatible by the way. I stayed with Shimano but now I just went back to Look earlier this summer. I like the lip up design on the front of the Look pedals better than the DA 7810s, but the cleats on the Shimanos are better IMO. I've only had these five months and I'm aleready in need of a new set of Look cleats.


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

I also rode Look deltas before Shimano and would never go back from Shimano now , before that Original Time (TBT?) alloy and Magnesium and plastic Keywins at the advent of click in pedals , I tried the time RXS a few years ago and it seemed ok till the "nose" of a pedal broke off one day clipping in (clumsily maybe) and I decided metal is for me even if heavier.


----------

